# Fire Clean gunoil



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you use or are thinking about using a gun oil called fire clean you may want to check this out;

FIREClean Gun Lube: Snake Oil, Canola Oil, or What? - AllOutdoor.comAllOutdoor.com

I've seen some pretty glowing recommendations for the this stuff on you tube. :laughhard:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out Slip 2000 EWL, Extreme Weapons Lube. If it's good enough for a chain gun it should work great for an AR. Love their cleaner and oil. Not trying to jump on your thread. just another option.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I just made a batch of Ed's red couple years ago.still got half a quart left.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the scoop. Will stay away from that stuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CLP, works great has for generation always will


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They must have got the idea from Loretta


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> They must have got the idea from Loretta


And heart disease is the number one killer in North America because of genetics....lol ya, right!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

And if you bought firecrap,you prolly carry





Then after it festered


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

3in1 fer me.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I clean with whatever was cheap and not dangerous and lube with Mobile-1. Heckofalot cheaper than special (reach deep in your pockets) gun lubes that I don't believe are any better, just more expensive.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone using froglube? $30 for a small bottle, I wonder if it's any good.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, CLP.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Hoppes #9 And any light Gun oil. Been working for decades and decades.... 

Marketing fools many! Don't be a fool.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't be the fool


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

FireClean.......that is so low rent! Isn't that considered fraud?


----------

